# carnivorous plants?



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

any danger? what about specifically pitcher plants? the ones i have are frail enough that first i doubt the leucs would climb it and if they did the stalk would topple over with their weight. i know black jungle sells them so i assume carnivorous plants in terriaruims is ok. the type of plant in question is a "judith hindle"


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

That is a Sarracenia pitcher plant. They're from the bogs of North America, and will almost certainly not survive in a vivarium. They need a dormant period that simulates winter conditions. For vivariums, you need tropical pitcher plants of the genus Nepenthes. You can tell them apart by the leaves. Nepenthes are usually vining plants that have pitchers at the end of a petiole that is broad and leaf shaped. Those that don't creep grow in bunches, but you can usually see the broad petioles, though they are usually buried in some species.

In answer to your question, no, most darts are not harmed by pitcher plants. For Nepenthes that are small enough to be in a viv, the non-thumbnail frogs are either too big to fit in or are more than capable of climbing out.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Yes, carnivorous plants _can_ kill darts, especially froglets, but I haven't heard of anyone in the states that has lost a frog to them. Some thumbs even use Nepenthes pitchers as hide spots.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Here's a pic of a Nepenthes so you can see what I'm talking about. The pitcher part is the actual leaf, and the leaf is the petiole or stem:


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

What about sundew and Venus fly trap plants? Are they safe? I have juvenile tincs btw.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

They already answered the question about a sarracenia not being a good choice for a vivarium. It needs way more light, and a winter dormancy. Plus they get too big.

Sundews are okay depending on what kind. Some of them need winter dormancies, as well, and are best grown outside. Some are tropical and can do okay in a viv. However, you still aren't going to be able to get it enough light so if you want a healthy plant, put it outside.

Venus fly traps are a big NO in a viv. I have no idea if they can trap a frog or not. I would assume that they could trap a smaller frog. But they are not good for vivs because they absolutely must be grown outside in full sun, and get a winter formancy. Otherwise it is going to be a very unhealthy plant and will not live for long.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks. Ill take them out ( they are still in the pots ). I have to see if the labels have the full scientific names at least, so I know how to care for them properly.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

Judith Hindle is a hybrid, a very nice one too. search http://www.terraforums.com/ib312/ikonboard.cgi for info on care. its a good site with good ppl. the only CP's i recommend for use with darts are terrestrial bladderworts, Genlisea and butterworts. i refuse to reccomend Nepenthes as im not going to be yelled at if a frog dies because of one which can happen though is prolly unlikely. besides they will want more light than you can prolly give them in a dart tank plus they DO NOT like being constantly soaked roots with the exception of a couple species


----------



## hans7 (Aug 11, 2006)

Already more than two years in mine paludarium.
never had a problem with the frogs .
The Tricolor,s even ley there egs between the leefs .

Regards .
Hans


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes, it has been agreed before that nepenthes are the best choice if you have to have a carnivorous plant in a viv. They thrive in a tropical environment and *most likely* will not harm the frogs. Most of the CPs that people are wanting to put in their tanks, however, do not thrive in thatr environment. Its not so much a question of the plants hurting the frogs, but of the frogs and general tank environment hurting the plants.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

IF it hasnt been said some dart frogs i think D auratus sometimes even use ptcher plants as a place to raise babies


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I would say the risk is very low, but the two pitcher plants that I put in my viv didn't like the moist environment. Sux because they were kind of expensive for plants. They are currently on their last limb


----------

